# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Lajes Reef

## Carlos Mogas da Silva

Boas pessoal!

Estou na fase de concepção do meu reef para a ilha Terceira nos Açores (já vi aqui pessoal da ilha ao lado, mas cá acho que não há nenhum reef).
Entretanto surgiram-me umas dúvidas, e vim aqui pedir uma ajuda na esperança de optar pelos melhores caminhos.

Para começar:
- Para um tanque com 200x70x70 15mm de vidro chega? (leva traves francesas em cima e em baixo)
- Uma coluna seca central ou duas laterias (tinha pensado em duas)
- Ideias para as medidas dos furos da coluna seca?
- Sump 100x50x40 (largura x profundidade x altura) Tá bom ou maior/mais pequeno?

- Escumador, pensado está o ATI PowerCone 250i.
- Circulação: 2 MP40 ou 1 MP60? O que tenho pensado é em duas MP40 visto o tanque ser muito largo, mas se acharem que é demais avisem  :Smile: 
- Iluminação: Vai ser DIY (assim como o tanque sump e movel) em leds e controlado por um arduino.
- Bomba de retorno... Ainda não sei bem o que meta :/

Acho que para já é só  :Smile:  Assim que for tendo novidades vou pondo. Mas não vão pedindo fotos que isto vai ser uma coisa para ser feita com calma :P Mas fiquem descansados que à pedida que as coisas forem aparecendo eu vou pondo fotos.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Vidro de 15 mm está ótimo, dá um coeficiente de segurança maior que 3,7.
Quanto a circulação, se for para SPS vai precisar de mais bombas. Sugiro 4 MP 60 ou 4 Tunze 6125 ou 4 Tunze 6105.
Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

> Olá!
> Vidro de 15 mm está ótimo, dá um coeficiente de segurança maior que 3,7.
> Quanto a circulação, se for para SPS vai precisar de mais bombas. Sugiro 4 MP 60 ou 4 Tunze 6125 ou 4 Tunze 6105.
> Abraço.
> Fernando Garcia


Upa Upa!!! 4 MP60?! Nunca pensei que fosse preciso *tanto* flow para SPSs. De qualquer das meniras, posso sempre acrescentar depois das duas MP40... Visto que SPSs deve ser das ultimas coisinhas a entrar no aquário  :Smile: 

De qualquer maneira, obrigado pela dica.

----------


## BUBBLES SHOP

> Boas pessoal!
> 
> Estou na fase de concepção do meu reef para a ilha Terceira nos Açores (já vi aqui pessoal da ilha ao lado, mas cá acho que não há nenhum reef).
> Entretanto surgiram-me umas dúvidas, e vim aqui pedir uma ajuda na esperança de optar pelos melhores caminhos.
> 
> Para começar:
> - Para um tanque com 200x70x70 15mm de vidro chega? (leva traves francesas em cima e em baixo)
> - Uma coluna seca central ou duas laterias (tinha pensado em duas)
> - Ideias para as medidas dos furos da coluna seca?
> ...


Boas
Deixo a minha opinião, o vidro chega perfeitamente com traves pois eu na loja tenho um maior e sem problemas, coluna seca é uma opçao tua dependo do layout assim como a estética final no teu ponto de vista,com dois furos de 50mm
A sump eu fazia um pouco maior 120x60 se possivel....
Skimmer esta bom é uma boa maquina.
Circulaçao eu começava por 2 MP40 wES
Iluminaçao eu complementava com T5 se possivel....
Bomba de retorno tens varias,sicce ou hein sao as duas boas.
É apenas a minha opiniao,vale o que vale.

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

E como eu conto com todas as opiniões, a tua vale igual à dos outros todos  :Smile:  São opiniões e cada um tem a sua  :Smile:  Obrigado

Já agora, para retorno da SUMP para o aquario, faço 2 subidas ou apenas uma? Ou seja, uma por cada coluna, ou apenas um retorno "geral"?

EDIT:
Bomba de retorno falaram-me neste: Laguna Max-Flo 1500 Electronic Waterfall & Filter Pump
É para lagos, mas dá para retirar aquele plastico exterior, e peixe que me venderam, as red dragon são baseadas nestas. Pelo preço ($118) acho boa compra  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

Só um pequeno update agora com um SketchUp do que vira a ser.

A sump sofreu um aumento para 130x50x40 e a bomba será a eheim 1262.
Sump 1:


Sump 2:



A Sump 1 tem 3 divisões:
- Escumador + Entrada da água vinda do aqua (1 delas)
- Retorno
- DSB + RV + Macro Algas + 2ª entrada de água com menos flow

A Sump 2 tem é a Sump 1 com mais um pequeno "aquário" para quarentenas/aclimatização/etc.

A água do refugio passa para a zona de retorno através dum buraco no vidro separador que depois leva um cana voltado para baixo para não se ouvir o cair da água.
Os quatro buracos atrás são:
- os 2 redondos maiores para as tomadas da iluminação e das bombas vortech que vêm do aqua
- o redondo mais pequeno para uma entrada de electricidade que depois vai dar a um pequeno quadro electrico
- o rectangular para um par de ventoinhas para arejar a zona da sump para não deixar acumular muita humidade ali dentro.

Ideias/Comentários aceitam-se  :Smile:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Carlos,

Mais um rendido ao SkecthUp! É muito bom, não é? Conseguimos explicar exactamente o que queremos fazer. Eu adoro esse programa.

Em relação à sump:

- Porque tens de fechar o móvel na rectaguarda? Eu não faria isso, só faz com que o móvel tenha mais humidade relativa no seu interior e se estrague mais rapidamente. Podes sempre montar a parte eléctrica numa das laterais. Eu não gosto de ter móveis fechados. Mesmo com ventoinhas, vais ver... essas  ventoinhas ficam cheias de "ferrugem" num instante e deixam de trabalhar. 
- Eu não sou adepto das DSB+RV+Macro Algas na sump. Toda a gente que vi fazer isso, acabou por desmontar, servia mais para acumular lixo do que para "limpar". Refúgio para mim é bom, mas se tiver localizado "acima" ou lateral ao aquário. Se fosse para fazer um refúgio na sump eu faria um aquário para "quarentena" e colocava lá as macro-algas e apenas uma ou outra rocha. Se queres muito fazer DSB na sump, faz com que seja fácil de "limpar". Pesquisa pelo exemplo que o Carlinhos fez, com várias caixas com DSB, e assim podes limpar facilmente.
- O reservatório de água doce, onde vai ficar?

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

Podes crer, ScketchUp rulez  :Smile: 

- Ter ter ter, não tenho. Mas tenho muito mais espaço de arrumação partindo do pressuposto que penduro lá coisas. As ventuinhas, mesmo que se estraguem, não é pelo preço porque rapidamente se metem lá outras e pronto, assunto resolvido. De qualquer maneira, obrigado pelo "heads up"
- A DSB parece-me mesmo uma mais valia, embora tenha esse problema do limpar. Como está planeada até não é dificil de limpar, desde que não me dê a preguicite :P (pelo menos de como a imagino) E depois, pelo que tenho lido, aquilo também não é para mexer muito senão estraga-se as colónias que se criaram lá.
- Naquele espaço à direita. Ainda não sei bem que tamanho de bidon consigo por ali, mas queria tentar que desse para uma semana pelo menos (mas também não sei a evaporação diária dum bixo deste tamanho). Ali ficam também umas barrafas com as soluções para o Balling.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

> Upa Upa!!! 4 MP60?! Nunca pensei que fosse preciso *tanto* flow para SPSs. De qualquer das meniras, posso sempre acrescentar depois das duas MP40... Visto que SPSs deve ser das ultimas coisinhas a entrar no aquário 
> 
> De qualquer maneira, obrigado pela dica.


Desculpe-me quis dizer 4 MP40.

Estava comparando seu aqua com o do Ciro Riskallah aqui do Brasil. O dele tem o mesmo volume do seu porém, o comprimento e a altura são um pouco diferentes. Atualmente ele utiliza 5 Mp40 e mais 4 Koralias 3.

Dê uma olhada no tópico do aquário dele http://www.ipaq.org.br/vb/showthread...l=1#post872399 
Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

Rapaziada, uma pergunta rápida:
Quem tem estrutura dos móveis em ferro, que ferro usaram? Queria mandar fazer o movel, mas não sei o que hei de usar (tendo em conta o peso que vai levar em cima). Portanto, estou à procura daquela bela relação qualidade/preço  :Smile: 

Abraços, e boas festas a todos!

----------


## Fernando Garcia

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....sso-a-Passo%29

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Rapaziada, uma pergunta rápida:
> Quem tem estrutura dos móveis em ferro, que ferro usaram? Queria mandar fazer o movel, mas não sei o que hei de usar (tendo em conta o peso que vai levar em cima). Portanto, estou à procura daquela bela relação qualidade/preço 
> 
> Abraços, e boas festas a todos!


 :Olá: Olá amigo Carlos lembra-se de min? Então veja a fotos o meu é só clicar na assinatura, é feito em ferro chamado tubo facar 60x40mm, primário na zona das soldaduras desengordurar e tinta marítima directamente duas demãos, está simples não tem grandes travamentos está fixo á parede com buschas, está a funcionar, há mais de um ano ainda não caiu e tem um aquário de 2 metros + sump em cima, preço do ferro cerca de 50€ a mão de obra foi minha.
Cumps
Bom Natal e um ano novo melhor que este. :Xmascheers: 
José Santos

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

> Olá amigo Carlos lembra-se de min? Então veja a fotos o meu é só clicar na assinatura, é feito em ferro chamado tubo facar 60x40mm, primário na zona das soldaduras desengordurar e tinta marítima directamente duas demãos, está simples não tem grandes travamentos está fixo á parede com buschas, está a funcionar, há mais de um ano ainda não caiu e tem um aquário de 2 metros + sump em cima, preço do ferro cerca de 50€ a mão de obra foi minha.
> Cumps
> Bom Natal e um ano novo melhor que este.
> José Santos


Claro que sim  :Smile: 
E qual é a grossura do ferro? É que me pediram 450€ para aquela estrutura que tenho ali em cima em ferro de 5mm :X E pareceu-me assim um bocado para o exagero. (posso estar enganado)

Já agora acrescento outra pergunta :P
Se em vez de ser 200x70x70 for 200x80x60 (largura x profundidade x altura) é melhorzinho certo?

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

Carlos no que respeita da alteração das medidas do aquário acho que sim evitar grandes alturas, porque depois torna-se difícil a manutenção, a espessura do meu tubo é 1,5mm, os serralheiros ai nas ilhas pagam-se bem, lembrei-me agora de uma situação essa zona treme muito se sim reforça nalguns sítios.

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

> Carlos no que respeita da alteração das medidas do aquário acho que sim evitar grandes alturas, porque depois torna-se difícil a manutenção, a espessura do meu tubo é 1,5mm, os serralheiros ai nas ilhas pagam-se bem, lembrei-me agora de uma situação essa zona treme muito se sim reforça nalguns sítios.


Então vou dar essas medidas ao gajo. Ele tava-me a fazer 5mm mas se calhar é demasiado e torna a estrutura mais cara. Visto que tens 1.5mm e aguenta-se bem, se calhar é mesmo isso que lhe digo, e o teu não é muito mais pequeno.

Nem por isso. Tou cá há quase 1 ano e ainda nao senti nenhum.

----------


## Carlos Mogas da Silva

Boas noites a todos.

Aqui o meu projecto de estimação ainda não está esquecido... Simplesmente houve um pequeno contratempo $$$$$. Gamaram-me a carrinha (Mazda 5) e tive que largar 3000+- para o banco  :Frown: 
Mas como o sonho não morre e ainda estou decidido a montar este monstro no meio do oceano, tenho continuado a ler e investigar  :Wink: 

Entretanto, o desenho do DT mudou, bem como as medidas. Passou a ser 200x80x65 (+ 10 de profundidade para o overflow). Aqui fica o novo desenho...
aquario_v2_2.jpg
aquario_v2_1.jpg
aquario_v2_3.jpg
aquario_v2_4.jpg

As tubagens atrás são:
- Nas laterais, retorno;
- Centrais, sifão completo, emergencia, sifão aberto.

Então, que me dizem? :P

----------

